# Top Local Juices 2016 - Voting for DESSERT



## Andre (30/3/16)

Time to start voting.

You can vote for one juice only.

Polling stations close in 14 days. You may change your vote within this period

Juices in alphabetical order.

Links for voting in the other categories:

BREAKFAST
MENTHOL & MINT
BAKERY
TOBACCO
FRUIT
BEVERAGE

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (12/4/16)

Get your votes in, voting closes tomorrow

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

